# RAF museum Hendon 2011



## rochie (Aug 29, 2011)

ok here is some pics from the RAF museum in Hendon, there are a lot of great exhibits there but i think some of the displays are presented in badly lit hall's that made taking pictures very difficult for me so i have had to junk a lot of pictures i took !
but on we go 
gate guardians


----------



## rochie (Aug 29, 2011)

Bf 109 G






















P-40


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 29, 2011)

Hendon is the only museum I've ever been to where you need a f*cking torch to see the exhibits. Get thee to RAF Cosford!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2011)

Great stuff Karl. Got to agree about the lighting - somewhere, I've got some 35 mm transparencies, taken in the mid 1980s, when the layout and lighting was great. No flash needed, hand held, and the exhibits at more 'camera friendly' angles. I hope they improve this situation when the 'new' museum goes ahead.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2011)

One of the best museums I have ever been to. Right up their with the National Air and Space Museum in Washington.

I posted up some pretty nice pics as well in a thread I did when I went to London the last time back in October 10. Most of my pics turned out pretty good and very light (except those in the bomber hall because I had the settings wrong on my camera).


----------



## rochie (Aug 30, 2011)

some thing for the Aussies


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 30, 2011)

NICE!

The display at the entrace rocks!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2011)

Yep, 1:1 scale plastic models.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice one Karl................can we have it back please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rochie (Aug 31, 2011)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Nice one Karl................can we have it back please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i can ask ??????????


----------



## lindsay (Aug 31, 2011)

Love the history behind the Australian Hudson Bomber. Shooting down a Japanese Sally Bomber sounds very interesting. I wonder if a Bomber shooting down another Bomber happened all that much, or was it fairly common occurance to do during the war?


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 31, 2011)

Good pcs Karl. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice shots Karl!


----------



## rochie (Sep 2, 2011)

P-47 D, thinking of doing my Academy kit in this scheme !


----------



## Readie (Sep 3, 2011)

Great pictures Karl. Thanks for sharing them with us.
Did you manage any in the Lancaster bomber hall? Chris I have failed to get a decent photo there...
Cheers
John


----------



## rochie (Sep 3, 2011)

Readie said:


> Great pictures Karl. Thanks for sharing them with us.
> Did you manage any in the Lancaster bomber hall? Chris I have failed to get a decent photo there...
> Cheers
> John



no sorry i didnt manage a decent picture in there, was gutted as i took loads of the Lanc, B-24 and Fairy Battle and all are crap to be honest


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2011)

keep 'em coming mate!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes, would love to see more.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 3, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## rochie (Sep 4, 2011)

Ki 100, had to scrap at least 8 pics of this

















Me 262


----------



## Airframes (Sep 4, 2011)

Good stuff Karl. I have to say, since the layout of the museum was changed around, it looks a bit 'messy' - more 'arty' than practical display, and a b*gg*r for photography.


----------



## rochie (Sep 4, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Good stuff Karl. I have to say, since the layout of the museum was changed around, it looks a bit 'messy' - more 'arty' than practical display, and a b*gg*r for photography.


i think if i was better with my camera i could get better pics but the layout of some of the halls is terrible, the BoB hall in particular is very dark with the aircraft lit from the floor, you would think the BoB was fought in the dark like the Blitz !


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2011)

Go back and take more pics of the Ki-100.....tell your wife you have a small errand to take care of.....


----------



## rochie (Sep 4, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Go back and take more pics of the Ki-100.....tell your wife you have a small errand to take care of.....


she said NO
this is her in the carpark !!!!


----------



## rochie (Sep 4, 2011)

He 162









Fw 190


----------



## Airframes (Sep 4, 2011)

Keep 'em coming Karl.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 4, 2011)

Excellent shots Karl! Knowing how tough bad lighting can be to deal with those are some great shots sir.


----------



## rochie (Sep 5, 2011)

cheers guys

Typhoon









Beaufighter


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice ones mate.


----------



## rochie (Sep 5, 2011)

B-25






B-17






Mosquito






Ju 87


----------



## Readie (Sep 5, 2011)

Hard place to take photo's but, you have done better than me Karl.
thanks for sharing them
Cheers
John


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 5, 2011)

I agree with all , I visited back in days before digital and my batteries for flash died , and wouldn't pay the huge dollars the shop wanted for batteries


----------



## rochie (Sep 5, 2011)

thanks chaps


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 5, 2011)

Excellent Karl, excellent!!!


----------



## rochie (Sep 5, 2011)

thanks Aaron

the only usable pics i got from the BoB hall at Hendon


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2011)

Cool shots Karl!


----------



## rochie (Sep 5, 2011)

thanks Hugh, shows how dark it was in there !


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah, they certainly haven't made it easy to take pictures there. Hasn't changed much since my last visit though, so they haven't improved it either...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2011)

Good work Red Two! 
I think someone needs their Rs kicking for the layout in the BoB hall. It used to be bright and airy, with walkways close to the exhibits, and well presented. For example, the Spit and Hurri were in 1:1 diorama settings, in blast pens, and photos could be taken looking down a line of aircraft, especially the Luftwaffe stuff. I can't see any reason for the current lighting set-up, not even for preservation purposes, as the original set-up used UV filtered lamps, IIRC.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2011)

Well there are some pretty good shots there Karl.....so NO on the extra pics huh? Dayum...


----------



## rochie (Sep 6, 2011)

thanks guys, did not get one decent pic of the He 111 i was gutted !


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 7, 2011)

Great pics Karl!! Any more shots of that 190 trainer. I have an MPM kit of it on the shelf.


----------



## rochie (Sep 8, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> Great pics Karl!! Any more shots of that 190 trainer. I have an MPM kit of it on the shelf.



will look for you,but if i have they probably wont be any good, it was not possible to walk around it and i got as close as i could !
pm me an e-mail and i'll send you the full size pics if you wish Glenn.


----------



## Edgar Brooks (Sep 8, 2011)

I'll take that as a "No," then


----------



## rochie (Sep 8, 2011)

CR 42, Thanks Andy/Terry













Sunderland


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 8, 2011)

rochie said:


> CR 32, i think ?



That be a CR _42_ methinks.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2011)

Yep, the one which was forced down at Sheerness (?) and ended up on its nose, in November 1940.


----------



## rochie (Sep 9, 2011)

was hoping some one would help me out with the Cr 42, thanks guys


----------



## rochie (Sep 12, 2011)

Vampire















lightning and canberra


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 12, 2011)

Some very elegant lines in those shots Rochie ;P


----------



## Airframes (Sep 12, 2011)

Good ones Karl.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2011)

Cool shots Karl!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 13, 2011)

Those are some fabulous pics Karl! I just have to make it over there some time to tour the museums.


----------



## woljags (Sep 13, 2011)

nice shots i haven't been to hendon for years,i think i've a fiat CR42 falco kit in 1/72nd for restoration in my boxes of old built kits i will have to sort it out


----------



## rochie (Sep 18, 2011)

ok a few random shots


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice shots Karl. Seeing that Bulldog reminded me of the model of one I have 90% done. Had a decal mishap and put it back in the box about 5 years ago. I'll have to pull it out and finish it one of these days.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2011)

Great stuff Karl.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 18, 2011)

I agree.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice shots Karl!


----------



## rochie (Sep 19, 2011)

thanks guys, wish i'd spent more time re ordering them though !


----------



## rochie (Sep 19, 2011)

the last of the useable picture, these are from the Grahame-White Company.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2011)

Great stuff Karl. Some of those crates really show how far aviation has progressed in the space of less than a century.


----------



## rochie (Sep 19, 2011)

i've thought about doing a few WW1 subjects since being in there, but all that rigging still scares me


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2011)

Yep, it's a pain to do.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2011)

Excellent shots Karl!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2011)

Some rippa shots there Karl!


----------



## Hotntot (Sep 20, 2011)

It just gets better. Excellent pics.


----------



## muller (Sep 22, 2011)

Looks like a cool Museum Karl, I must try and talk the missus into letting me go over there sometime! Love all those old WW1 birds. And I like they way they're displaying that Harrier (GR3??) Great photos thanks for sharing!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 23, 2011)

Unfortunately when I went the WW1 building was closed. 

Oh well, just gives me another reason to visit the museum again!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 23, 2011)

I *might* be going there late next week!

This leads me on to something I thought about from time to time in my time away from the site. Whilst it's fantastic to see shots like this after someone's been somewhere cool, there have been a few times when someone's said '_great shots, I don't suppose you took one of... did you?_'. What we really need is a thread somewhere, maybe in the warbird displays forum (EDIT- or maybe the Aircraft picture requests forum!), where people can say '_Hi guys, the wife's letting me go to... next week, he's a list/link of all the aircraft/tanks/cool stuff they have, are there any specific shots people want if I can get them?_' because, especially when modeling, it can be damn near impossible to find the exact shot of something specific you want online, but it's something that can easily be done in person. Or does this exist and I've missed it?


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 23, 2011)

Not here but let me know if you go to Cosford.

Great last bunch of pics Karl.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 23, 2011)

Start up a thread like that then...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 23, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Not here but let me know if you go to Cosford.



Sorry, I was there just over a month ago!

Ok I was basically just asking if such a thread already existed, will do it sometime.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 23, 2011)

Good idea to have a 'sticky' thread for this. I've posted before, asking if anyone wanted specific pics, only find some requests being received _after_ the event, as people missed the single post !


----------

